# one of four 10 million btu hot water boilers put in



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

turned out so well


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW.Four, 10 million btu boilers. That's probably what their gas bill equals.

Where was this?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Workmanship looks awesome. I am wondering about the black iron pipe? There is not a single thread left showing on the pipe? Overtightened maybe?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Workmanship looks awesome. I am wondering about the black iron pipe? There is not a single thread left showing on the pipe? Overtightened maybe?


Naw, it's the new sharkbites for iron pipe.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

lol never sharkbite. thats for monkey's . you know your right. might have been over tightened. we do 2 static test for gas inspector. supsirse no one caught that. right at eye level. this is in a mechanical room for an expo centre in edmonton. 700,000 sqft building in all with addition. was one of the best projects I have ever been on


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

Kyle, you in Edmonton? Where is this building at? Would be cool to see it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Kyle said:


> might have been over tightened.


You'd think the guy turning the wrenches would have known it. Who's your installer, Hercules?


----------

